# Roadtrip To Tamworth



## Doc (26/8/10)

Long story short, I'm doing a roadtrip to Tamworth Sat arvo.
Will be staying the night, picking up a puppy then returning to Sydney Sunday morn.

A few searches have not revealed any detailed info on where to get a top quality beer and feed in Tamworth, so I'm looking for some ground roots info.

Beers and TIA,
Doc

PS: Geeez I'm good to my Mother In Law


----------



## lano (26/8/10)

Hi mate,

Im in Tamworth. Do you know where you are staying? ill direct you to a good pub from there. (there are plenty!)


----------



## grod5 (26/8/10)

On a recent weekend away in Tamworth I had dinner at this place and will be going back.

Safari Club


----------



## Doc (26/8/10)

Have booked a place on Ebsworth Street.
Looks like walking distance to down town.

TIA,
Doc


----------



## lano (26/8/10)

Yeah, just over the bridge to town.

The Good Companions Hotel is just over the bridge (you can miss it). Modern, done up pub. Has a good selection of beers on tap. Dont know much about the feed (prob not steak and chips though! more "classy" food).

There are a few other pubs in the main steet that will do you a more "pub style" feed and give you a New or VB, but im guessing you would not like that!!!

There are plenty of resturants and shit, but most dont have a good selection of beers. Actually, one of my mates has just been to a new french place that had trappist beers. ill see i i can find the name if you wish.


----------



## lano (26/8/10)

Safari club is a serves HUGE feeds. Very good - big steaks, ribs, half a chicken, etc.

Dont know about the beer selection, but they should have a website - google it!


----------



## Doc (26/8/10)

Thanks grod5 and lano.

Sounds like Safari club is the place.
Also sounds very similar to Ribs & Rumps in Sydney. Basically South African owned with the emphasis on big meat.

Much appreciated.

Doc


----------

